# Stall smells!



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

So one of the horses at our barn has very strong ammonia-ish fluids. And as well the drain line is cut into the concrete in her stall as well and its the last stall, so everything from the other 2 horses drains through there too. Would it be ok for me to put some baking soda in her stall to neutralize the odor and the harm to her and the other horses? If not what other things could I use??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Baking soda certainly wouldn't harm anything but you'd need more baking soda that you can imagine I'd think.

How about Sweet PDZ - Safegaurding Your Horse's Health


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

I would say start from scratch and clear out the entire stall and power wash the floor and walls if you can. Or clean them with a spray bottle of water and bleach. Also, there are special shavings you can get that minimize odor. Maybe try and block the drains from the other stalls from getting into there in the future. As for the baking sodam I was actually going to recommend it before I finished reading your post! So Im pretty sure its okay. I mean, they put tons in cat litter, and it doesnt hurt them.(x .. Good luck!


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! We use pine shavings that we get for free. Benefits of boarding right next to a lumbar mill. It used to be an old hog barn. So imagine about 5 inches of a shallow v shape cut along the back of the stall along the wall in the concrete . There isn't a way I could block it. If i do then the stuff would just sit there and build up. But when i do muck the stalls i clean them all the way and try to let the concrete dry for a couple hours with out anything in them. And power washing is a no can do. I wish i could though. Theres no power in the barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

you could use ag-lime in the stall it should help and keep flies down


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

That's a great idea too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

A nice layer of PDZ will help some in there as well. Cleaning daily, including totally cleaning pee spots, will also help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When stalls would get like this the horse would be turned out 1st thing, the stall cleaned then lime was applied to the wet spot. One has to get the right lime for the job. It's a bit like coarse corn starch and is easily airborne so handle with care and rubber or leather gloves and a mask. Leave it all day to help disinfect the stall. Remove what you can before rebedding the stall and returning the horse.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Guy at our barn goes to the dollar store and picks up baby powder. Smells like a babies butt in that stall but better then smelling horse pee.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

We clean all the way at least every other day at the very least. I was really hoping for something that i could clean the stall out. Sprinkle down and let soak in for a couple hours. And just put down shavings before the horses come in and not have to worry about anything harming the horses. Or the chickens for that matter. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zandalee (Feb 17, 2012)

When we had racehorses, we had the same problem. Seeing how they are in their stalls 23hrs a day. We found that the ag-lime was the key, like loveduffy said. It cut the smell to nothing. We would just clean the stall out to bare ground, put an even dusting of lime, and put the shavings back in. We did this everytime we cleaned all the way down. I would maybe do a light dustings in the spots that are bad in between the deep cleans if need be. Hope that it works for you.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Majority of stall fresheners are 98% limestone flour (as we call it in the UK) As it is usually a tenth of the price of fresheners I use it!


----------

